

Implement cursor-swiping in half an afternoon - sergimansilla
http://sergimansilla.com/blog/swipeselection-in-an-afternoon/

======
adlpz
Whoa, this is such a simple, intuitive and straight-forward mechanic, and
nobody (i.e. manufacturers) thought about it before!?

I very much hate selection and cursor handling in all platforms. This, or
something similar, should definitely become a standard way of moving around
text on virtual keyboards.

~~~
sergimansilla
Indeed. Now that I have it it is SO intuitive and fast, one wonders why no
phone makers have gotten creative about the cursor placement/selection UX.

------
dexen
Reminds me of behavior of (mouse- or touchpad-driven) Acme editor:
[http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/02/samsung-copy-paste-bug-
aka-n...](http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/02/samsung-copy-paste-bug-aka-never-
buy-samsung-galaxy-phones/)

------
wingerlang
If you jailbreak you can have this on the iPad + iPhone with "SwipeSelection".
It is great.

------
andrewaylett
Not sure whether I'd prefer to have this or the swipe-to-enter-text that I've
got on my stock(ish) JB keyboard. I suppose two fingers to scroll might be a
nice compromise :).

------
oceanician
Just get a keyboard? (As in are there any tablets with a slide out keyboard.
Like on the HTC Desire-Z, or Motorolla Photon Q)

